# RHDV-2 In Australia - A New Calicivirus



## Azerane (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share some info relating to rabbit health that I've been reading up on. I remember in the middle of this year hearing about a new "version" of calicivirus in the eastern states. After a bit more reading over the past couple of days I've learned both some interesting and upsetting things.

RHDV-1 Is the rabbit haemorragic disease virus that has been in Australia for two decades. This virus is what the current annual vaccine protects against.

RHDV-2 was discovered in Australia in the last year. Apparently it is not a different strain of RHDV-1 but is a completely separate (though similar) virus, and is only named after the first virus due to death occuring in the same manner. RHDV-2 was originally discovered in Europe in 2010.

The current vaccine DOES NOT fully protect against RHDV-2. Rabbits may be protected, and they may not. However vaccinated rabbits do stand a much higher chance of survival. Vaccine frequencies have recommended increases for breeding does (every 6 months), and for kits to be vaccinated as early as 4 weeks, followed by a booster at 12 weeks.

This means that owners of outdoor rabbits need to be even more vigilant in protection from mosquito bites and also preventing cross contamination from walking in affected areas. It's also important to keep on top of annual vaccinations, and is probably worthwhile to have them done at 10 month intervals instead of 12.

The new virus has been found in Victoria, New South Wales and the ACT.

Further reading:
http://www.pestsmart.org.au/the-arr...ns-for-current-rabbit-biocontrol-initiatives/
http://www.begadistrictnews.com.au/story/3487939/rabbit-calicivirus-strikes-pests-and-pets/
http://www.ava.com.au/node/66084


----------



## flemishwhite (Jan 15, 2016)

I wonder if we here should be concerned about these diseases. I live in the Los Angeles, California metropolitan area. Certainly, the next time I see the vett, I'll ask.

I lived in Australia for 9 years. I lived in Woomera, South Australia and spent a lot of time in Adelaide. My company had a seaside apartment in Glenelg (spelling?). We worked 6 weeks in Woomera, and then got 9 days off at the apartment. My circumstance was that I just really loved living in Australia. My cat was bought for $2 in pet store in Whyalla, South Australia. Paid $800 to bring her to the US on Quantas. She lived to be 19 years old.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 15, 2016)

It also may be worth mentioning that we are fighting for a vaccine - I have a petition and Facebook page that I can share here (I'll do that later)

I really hate this new virus  My mentor lost a bunch of does and kits because of it


----------



## Azerane (Jan 15, 2016)

flemishwhite said:


> I wonder if we here should be concerned about these diseases. I live in the Los Angeles, California metropolitan area. Certainly, the next time I see the vett, I'll ask.



To the best of my knowledge, vaccines for domestic rabbits aren't required in the USA. The wild cottontail rabbits aren't known to carry it as far as I'm aware. There have been occasional outbreaks within the pet/breeder population, but I believe these have been extremely rare.

I have seen and signed the petition for the vaccine, and I really do hope they introduce it. I suppose there's a lot of official paperwork that has to be done around releasing it here, rather than just simply agreeing and it appears. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 1, 2016)

According to a Veterinary facebook page, RHVD2 has been confirmed in NSW, ACT, SA, Metropolitan Melbourne and Wangaratta Vic. You can see the full facebook post here: https://www.facebook.com/Therabbitdoctor/posts/1719466371606970


----------



## annabelle00 (Dec 1, 2016)

They plan on releasing the k5 virus over here next year as well  So terribly worried 
Do you guys vaccinate every 6 months? Also how do you give them they're regular salads? :s


----------



## Azerane (Dec 4, 2016)

I did just recently give my pair a 6 monthly vacc, however I'm not sure I'll continue with it and may just give the annual vacc a little early at around 10 months. There's no proof that six monthly vaccs are beneficial, it's more of a just in case measure.

I still feed mine greens every day. I don't pick greens from anywhere but my garden where I know there's no wild rabbits. Currently I have enough growing in my own garden that I haven't needed to buy any greens for about a month, which certainly helps. However as the weather warms up I'll need to start purchasing greens again. I buy from a local farmers market. The best you can do is simply wash the greens thoroughly before feeding. Of course there's a risk in feeding it, but there's also a risk now in feeding hay, but I'm certainly not going to stop feeding them something so important to their health on a very slim chance.

I also go hiking quite frequently in areas where there's wild rabbits. I make sure that I don't wear my hiking boots anywhere near the bunnies, and the clothes I wore while hiking get put straight in the wash.


----------

